# Vaio Recovery Tool Fehlerhaft



## deadline (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich hoff mal, ich bin hier richtig...

Also, ich habe ein Notebook (Sony Vaio VGN-FS315M) und da is mir heute mein Windows Hops gegangen. Ich habe das Recovery Tool gestartet (Was bisher immer funktioniert hat), aber heute bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Fehler beim lesen der Bilddatei. Bitte führen sie die Systemwiederherstellung nochmal durch".
Ich hab nichts an der Recovery Partition geändert.
Auf der Sony Webseite hab ich auch nix nützliches gefunden, geschweige denn bei Google... 
Kann mir jemand helfen?

lg
Chris


----------



## octo124 (19. Januar 2007)

Etwas verworren deine Anfrage:
1. ist das XP bereits wieder recovert = kommt Meldung von XP?
2. Welches Programm gibt dann diese Meldung?
3. Was hat das mit einer Partition zu tun = nicht jeder hat ein Vaio, aber evt. Ahnung?
4. Was können wir Nichtwissenden unter "Hops gegangen" verstehn = dessen "Freitod" hat evt. was mit deinem jetzigen Problem zu tun?


----------



## deadline (20. Januar 2007)

Zu 1. Nö, das recovery Tool versucht, das Recovery Image aufzuspielen

Zu 2. Ich denke mir mal, dass es das Recovery Tool ist (ja mir ist klar, dass ich das falsche Forum erwischt hab)

Zu 3. Ich habe versucht Win 98 zu installieren und ich hab das gefühl, dass dieses Setup was in diese Partition geschrieben hat

Zu 4. Bilddatei = Image. Auf dieser Partition liegt das Image der Festplatte. Und das Image ist hinüber (Weshalb ich dann doch wieder hier richtig bin)

Jetzt ist natürlich mein Notebook ohne Betriebssystem und das ist sehr ärgerlich, weil er:
a) gerade erst von der Reparatur kommt
b) ich am Sonntag wieder nach München Pendle

lg
Chris


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


octo124 hat gesagt.:


> 3. Was hat das mit einer Partition zu tun = nicht jeder hat ein Vaio, aber evt. Ahnung?


Das Vaio hat eine versteckte Partition (die unter Windows also nicht sichtbar ist), auf dieser liegen die Installationsdateien von XP.
Die Recovery CD ist (ganz grob gesagt) nur eine Boot CD, die die Wiederherstellung/Installation von der versteckten Partition aus ausführt.

Wenn ich mich recht erinner, wird man beim ersten Start darauf hingewiesen sich von der versteckten Partition eine Sicherungskopie zuzulegen.

Mehr kann ich leider auch nicht sagen..... ein Kumpel hat auch ein Vaio, aber der hat Null Ahnung von Computern und ich brauchte mich mit dem Recoveryzeugs nie rumärgern.
Daher habe ich ihm mit Drive Image einfach ein Image der gesamten HDD erstellt (damit dürfte man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen können).

Was ich mir evtl. vorstellen könnte:
Win98 lässt sich ja nicht auf NTFS installieren, Du hast also vermutlich die 2. Partition gelöscht, als FAT32 wieder angelegt und dann formatiert.
Könnte also sein dass dadurch die Partitionstabelle neu geschrieben wurde und so die versteckte Partition verschwunden ist.
Ich würde mal versuchen ob Du noch mit einer Linux Live-CD an die Partition kommst.
Wenn ja, dann sicher Dir die Daten.
Dann würde ich versuchen die Partitionstabelle wieder herzustellen..... frage mich aber nicht wie..... ich ärger mich mit sowas erst garnicht rum und nehme gleich die grosse Keule (dann ist natürlich alles futsch).

Evtl. kannst Du Dich ja auch mal an den Support von Sony wenden.
Wenn Du von der Recovery Partition aber keine Sicherungskopie hast, fürchte ich fast dass sie Dir nicht sonderlich behilflich sein werden (wegen Eigenverschulden).
Versuchen kann man es aber ja trotzdem.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## deadline (20. Januar 2007)

Danke, aber das Recovery Tool lässt sich ja starten und startet auch die wiederherstellung, aber bei 72% kommt dann die fehlermeldung.

Dann dürfte ich mir von Sony ne neue Windoof kopie kaufen.

Achja: Jetzt wird, bzw wurde die Partition unter Windows sichtbar.. ich kappier gar nix mehr.


----------



## octo124 (20. Januar 2007)

Also ist es wie bei vielen anderen Kaufsystemen - wollte mich nur vergewissern *g*, denn Dell fährt da z.B. ne andere Strategie.

Vorschlag, besorge dir eine UltimateBootCD http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287 , brenne diese nach Anleitung, boote das Teil damit und starte Testdisk:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869
Zur Not besorge dir Skype + schick mir eine PN mit deinem Account inkl. Zeit, wann du mal eine Weile on bist.

Das Tool ist in der Lage, deine Änderungen von W98 mit Fdisk rückgängig zu machen betreff der Partitionstabelle mittels der tiefereren Suche Search.
Dein Image sucht im Mom lt. deinem Posting eine primäre Partition = dein LW C, welches in NTFS sein sollte, aber nicht ist.

Evt. (ohne Gewähr) löscht du mit fdisk alle LW ausser dem, auf welchen diese Recoverydaten sind (müsste eigendlich das letzte in der Auflistung sein = am Ende des Datenträgers). K.A. ob das Image in der Lage ist, die alte Partitionsstruktur dann zu erneuern. Eigentlich ja, aber lt. deinem Posting klemmt irgendwo was.

Und wenn das alles überstanden ist, frage vorher an, wie man nachträglich W98 unter XP aufspielt.


----------



## deadline (20. Januar 2007)

hat sich erledigt (das wiederherstellen), die ganze partition war hinüber und da war nix mehr zu retten... =(

kann ich von sony eine recovery CD bekommen? Ich hab ja eine Legale Windows Kopie incl. lizens schlüssel... da muss doch was machbar sein, oder?

Wenn nicht kauf ich mir gleich das neue windoof Vista...

Aber danke für deine Bemühung


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Januar 2007)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> kann ich von sony eine recovery CD bekommen?


Die Frage musst Du an Sony richten..... und nicht an uns.


----------



## deadline (20. Januar 2007)

=) hätte ja sein können, dass jemand dasselbe Problem hat / hatte

Auf deren Webseite steht ja noch nichtmal eine Support E-Mail Adresse... Nur Telenummern...


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Januar 2007)

Aber ein Kontaktformular gibt es.
Dass es keine Mailadresse gibt, könnte evtl. damit zusammenhängen dass Sony noch "ein paar" andere Produkte im Sortiment hat. 
Ausserdem funktioniert ein Support meist mit einem automatischen Ticketsystem.


----------



## deadline (20. Januar 2007)

Danke, ich hab das nicht gefunden (vielleicht lags daran, dass ich bei vaio-link geschaut hab.. die offizielle support seite)

naja ich könnt mir sowas vorstellen:
vaio-support@eu.sony.com

wär mal denk ich kein Problem ^^ aber das ist ja Sony belassen.


----------

